# Seattle WA Old Bike Swap Meet April 13



## sm2501 (Jan 16, 2008)

Alrighty folks...get yer plane tickets and start polishing some rust!!! The 20th...yes 20th annual Seattle Old Bike Swap Meet is confirmed for April 13th.Its a couple weeks past our regular date but thats the best I could do.Same place as usual at the Kent Armory.We will be updating our website soon and sending out flyers/mailers too. I REALLY am going to be asking the Seattle area enthusiasts to step up and help promote as Ive been doing more and more work each year and I NEED help. Send your money in early to save a little extra $ on your space!! First thing I need help with is the people that go to antique and car shows to bring flyers for those events. Please if your going to one of those events take a second to get some flyers either off the website or from me,Germeau,or Summers. Wanna offer some type of help.....call me at (206)240-9437 www.www@comcast.net


----------

